# mehr Erfolg mit Kajak oder Belly ?



## BB-cruiser (17. Oktober 2011)

Moin ich frag mal hier in die Runde der Kajakfahrer war man nicht erfolgreicher im Belly ? Oder kommt nur mir das so vor woran könnte es liegen ? Bitte um Meldung |kopfkrat


----------



## AndreasG (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: mehr Erfolg mit Kajak oder Belly ?*

Ein Aspekt könnte euer Windversatz sein, mit dem BB kann man eine fängige Stelle ja eher halten.


----------



## bassproshops (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: mehr Erfolg mit Kajak oder Belly ?*

Ich angele weder vom BellyBoat noch vom Kajak weil unser Verein das eider verbietet ):
Aber ich denke einer der Vorteile eines Kajaks ist das man damit deutlich schneller unterwegs ist und auch die Möglichkeithat zu schleppen (;


----------



## hansen7 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: mehr Erfolg mit Kajak oder Belly ?*

:mklar kann man vom belly schleppen... zwar nicht sauschnell aber n Wobbler bekommt man schon auf Tiefe und zum laufen...

Ich würde meinen es kommt auf den Gewässertyp an... kleine seen sind optimal fürs belly....

Leider habe ich (noch) kein SOT oder Kajak aber ich denke für Ostseeeinsätze ist sowas optimal.

Wenn viel wind ist braucht man sowohl im Kajak als auch beim Belly n Anker

TL hansen


----------



## DJSchossi (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: mehr Erfolg mit Kajak oder Belly ?*

Also Ich war mal mit Freunden draussen auf der Ostsee davon 3 Belly Boote und 2 Kajaks!! Die beiden Kajak haben deutlich besser abgeschnitten!


----------



## Marcus van K (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: mehr Erfolg mit Kajak oder Belly ?*

Keihne Ahnung, fahre nur BB aber wenns im SOT nicht besser funzt, brauch ich mir ja auch keins zulegen, also her mit den Leuten die vergleichen können......und Meldung


----------



## eddy (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: mehr Erfolg mit Kajak oder Belly ?*

ja ja   das waren noch Zeiten mit BB.

Nee mal im ernst,ich glaub das es noch vor 5-6 Jahren einfach besser ausgesehen hat mit Dorsch.#c#c;+;+
Ich habe die letzten Sternstunden vom BB noch gut im Gedächnis und seitdem gehen die Fänge aller zurück (BB,Brandung,Kutter,Fischer etc.).#d#d#d:c:c

Ich hoffe aber,das sich die Bestände wieder erholen und es deutlich besser wird.:vik::vik::vik:

in diesem Sinne TL

eddy


----------



## BB-cruiser (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: mehr Erfolg mit Kajak oder Belly ?*

jo ich fische ausschließlich in der Ostsee abgesehen von einigen Ausritten nach Norge also das mit dem Windversatz hatte ich auch schon im Verdacht oder auch die Scheuchwirkung, ich hoffe noch einige Antworten auch von einigen Kajaken zu lesen ob es ihnen genau so ergeht, aber villt sind alle in ein mir bekanntes anderes Forum gewechselt was schade wäre#c #h


----------



## goeddoek (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: mehr Erfolg mit Kajak oder Belly ?*

Moin Bih Bih Kruhsa #h


Dat kanns Du so neet mitnanner verglieken |supergri


Mit dem BB ist man stationär am Angeln und kann sich klasse an einer Stelle aufhalten. Mit dem Kayak kann man schnell die Stelle wechseln. Das sind so die Hauptvorteile, die ich sehe. 
Das die eine Methode fängiger ist als die andere konnt ich nicht feststellen.
Das Kayak hat übrigens null Scheuchwirkung - kleines Beispiel:
Letztes Jahr war ich mit Wildshark unterwegs. Wir hatten 'ne kleine Mittagspause gemacht und die Boote in knietiefen Wasser festgemacht. Als wir zurückliefen, standen mindestens vier Meerforellen direkt unter den Kayaks  
Manchmal wundere ich mich, wie kurz vorm Kayak z.B. die Fliege noch genommen wird - also keine Bange wegen der Scheuchwirkung


----------



## Dorschdiggler (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: mehr Erfolg mit Kajak oder Belly ?*

Mensch "Schorsch"...
auf'n Punkt gebracht.....

bei mir : 
Belly ist wech,
Kajak will ich nich'
und vom Strand fang ich 

Letzteres war jetzt die dritte Alternative :g

Aber im Ernst :
Belly und Jak ....... hat Beides Vor- und Nachteile....

Kommt eben immer darauf an, was man möchte......#h


----------



## MichaelB (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: mehr Erfolg mit Kajak oder Belly ?*

Moin,

ich denke mal die Möglichkeit, mit dem Yak schnell mal die Angelstelle zu wechseln, verleitet gerade dazu und kann genau deshalb zu Ungeduld und ggf. weniger Fängen führen.
Mit dem BB kann man natürlich auch den Fisch suche, hat aber einen vergleichweise geringeren Aktionsradius und ist von Haus aus geduldiger bei der Sache.

@Digggel: von Dir hab ich das Diggeln gelernt... und nun beichtest Du hier eben mal nebenbei "BB ist wech" |bigeyes

Gruß
Michael


----------



## BB-cruiser (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: mehr Erfolg mit Kajak oder Belly ?*

also eddy das beruhig mich ungemein |wavey:
Michael B schön mal wieder was von zu lesen :m
D diggler als Kiestreter bin ich noch zu jung :q


----------



## AndreasG (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: mehr Erfolg mit Kajak oder Belly ?*



MichaelB schrieb:


> @Digggel: von Dir hab ich das Diggeln gelernt... und nun beichtest Du hier eben mal nebenbei "BB ist wech" |bigeyes
> 
> Gruß
> Michael



Seine BB´s sind aber in gute Hände gekommen. |wavey:

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## BB-cruiser (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: mehr Erfolg mit Kajak oder Belly ?*

Bin mal gespannt was an Fangmeldungen vom We . reinkommt villt. kann man daraus erlesen welches Fortbewegungsmittel mehr Erfolg hatte


----------



## Blindfischer (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: mehr Erfolg mit Kajak oder Belly ?*

Ich glaub nicht, das sich das so allgemein beantworten lässt.

Das hängt zu stark von den Bedingungen ab, wenn Du den Fisch suchen musst: Vorteil Yak

Wenn er recht eng an bestimmten Stellen steht: Vorteil BB

Willst Du schleppen......

und so weiter und so fort.

Falls mal einer die ultimative Methode entdeckt , sagt Bescheid |supergri

Ist mir aber ziemlich Schnuppe, ich sitz auf meinem Yak hoch und trocken,komme schnell von A nach B, kann problemlos Strecke machen und zum Pieseln kurz an den Strand etc...

Und wenn dann einer mit Belly mehr fängt: Na und?




Gruß
Dirk


----------



## BB-cruiser (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: mehr Erfolg mit Kajak oder Belly ?*

Mal nicht so gleichgültig  Dirk  aber villt ist mein Angelstil nur schlechter geworden oder die Viecher  sind schlauer geworden und ich habe in der Vergangenheit nur die Doofen rausgehauen :m


----------



## Schutenpiet (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: mehr Erfolg mit Kajak oder Belly ?*

Moin... also ich für meinen Teil angel aus einem ganz einfachen Grund vom Kajak aus: nicht mehr mit dem Hintern im 4 ° kalten Wasser hängen und Waden- und Oberschenkelkrämpfe geniessen. Ich denke mit mehr fangen hat das nicht unbedingt zu tun, ausser der Möglichkeit den Spot schneller zu wechseln.Die schnellere Drfift lässt sich durch Anker und Treibanker verhindern.. und ansonsten leiste ich es mir einfach mal, ohne oder mit weniger Fisch nach Hause zu kommen.|rolleyes
Gruß Piet
PS: Rolli..das mit Deiner Angeltechnik werden wir noch einmal bei Gelegenheit überprüfen


----------



## Blindfischer (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: mehr Erfolg mit Kajak oder Belly ?*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Mal nicht so gleichgültig  Dirk  aber villt ist mein Angelstil nur schlechter geworden oder die Viecher  sind schlauer geworden und ich habe in der Vergangenheit nur die Doofen rausgehauen :m




Das liegt doch nur daran, dass dein Yak hinten so tief hängt das sich die Fische den Kopf stossen und dann flüchten..|supergri|supergri|supergri

duck und wech

Dirk


----------



## Blindfischer (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: mehr Erfolg mit Kajak oder Belly ?*

Aber ernsthaft: 

ich fang eigentlich vom Yak genauso schlecht wie sonst auch, ich merk da keinen Unterschied, ausser dass ich jetzt entspannter abschneider.

Wo und wann hast Du denn Verschlechterungen festgestellt?

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Fischbox (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: mehr Erfolg mit Kajak oder Belly ?*

Bei mir war es der Faktor Sicherheit, welcher für die Kajakanschaffung verantwortlich war. Ich wollte einfach plötzlichem Wind oder einer plötzlichen einsetzenden Strömung entgegenwirken können. Kein Problem mit dem Sot. 
Was den Fangerfolg angeht, so bin ich natürlich auch wesentlich erfolgreicher, denn mit dem Sot komme ich an Stellen, wo mich ein BB niemals hingebracht hätte. Ich wäre niemals mit dem BB direkt bei Staberhuk unterwegs gewesen. Mit dem Sot war das überhaupt kein Problem und nebenbei noch seeehr erfolgreich. 
Alle Angelmethoden die ich auf dem BB praktiziert habe, kann ich natürlich auch auf dem Sot ausüben. Außerdem kann man noch wirklich gutes Schleppfischen durchführen. Mit dem BB ist das wohl kaum möglich. Für mich gibt das ein eindeutiges Fazit pro Sot.


----------



## BB-cruiser (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: mehr Erfolg mit Kajak oder Belly ?*

Jaaaaaa Dirk ich weiß bescheid ich müsste mittig sitzen aber dort ist kein Pedalantrieb :m nu habe ich immer ein Eimer Wasser vorne im Sot der gleicht zwar nicht meine filiegranen 100Kg aus aber der Mors geit ein Stück höchter als ohne :q nu aber zu den #d meinen miesen Fängen, ich glaube es gibt keine Dorsche mehr .Villt bin ich auch nur gefrustet 4x hoch und runter für je ca. 50 Taken und dann nur Kleinscheiß da kann und will ich mir das nicht immer gutreden Hauptsache an der frischen Luft gewesen zusein .Ich bin Angler und will Fische fangen bei frischer Luft  und Fischbox ich habe das Gefühl die Insel ist fängiger oder |kopfkrat


----------



## Blindfischer (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: mehr Erfolg mit Kajak oder Belly ?*

Schwer zu sagen, ich hab meist ncith die Zeit extra hoch zu fahren.

Ich hatte das letzten Sonntag aber auch: Scharbeutz und völlig tote Hose, da hat mir dann ein Taucher erzählt, das der Grund voller toter Fische ist???

Jogy meinte es gibt wohl grad wieder ein Algenproblem und dann sind die Fische halt tot oder im tieferen.

Aber das hat eher nichts damit zu tun, das es grundsätzlich nicht klappt, am Sonntag davor , selbe Stelle innerhalb einer Stunde 6 Dorsche um die 50-55 und noch ein paar versemmelt.

Wo warst Du denn so?

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## BB-cruiser (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: mehr Erfolg mit Kajak oder Belly ?*

Wettermäßig nach Wh oder Dazendorf vertrieben oder wie ich es nenne das tote Meer von OH villt. ist ja die Ostseite besser oder auf der Insel hat schon mal jemand hier vor Westermarkels Dorf mit dem Jak gefischt ?


----------

